# Lighting for ADA 60-P (18 Gal)



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone have suggestions for a lighting system (bulbs + fixture) preferably a setup with legs to sit over the aquarium instead of a hanging fixture. I'd prefer not to buy the ADA lighting since it's pretty pricey and I hear doesn't perform that well.

Thanks!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

ADA's lights perform very very well, the only "down side" is they use very high quality stuff, so high that the price have to be very high. All my 60P other than my display tank is ADA lights cause the price, other of my tanks are mostly JBJ's and other brand on it. One think I can sure you that most of my clients later upgrade the ADA lights cause they think my suggestion was not pretty enough to match the tank, they think some what is missing when they use others brands. BTW, they are not plastic... all metal.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

There PC 36 watts bulb are a bit brighter than other brands, but again most of my tank are using or mix using with odyssea's bulb cause they are the cheapest. Anyway, it is worth it but out of the budget is a different story.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah.. I think $300+ is more than I'm willing to spend on lights, what is JBJ?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

JBJ is a brand, there quality is not bad and the light comes in 1x 65w or 2x 65w. One 65w with plants like Glosso is not enough as they only grow "tall" but any thing else looks okay. Here is a pic...

http://importology.com/?p=225


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> JBJ is a brand, there quality is not bad and the light comes in 1x 65w or 2x 65w. One 65w with plants like Glosso is not enough as they only grow "tall" but any thing else looks okay. Here is a pic...
> 
> http://importology.com/?p=225


Is there any JBJ fixtures you'd suggest for growing something like glosso? One of my primary conerns is growing a carpeting type of plant, but also the price....


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Need help! I've got pretty much everything but my lighting sitting around 

I'd be willing to spend up to $300 so long as I can grow just about anything with it!

Edit: Also I do have Pressurized C02, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Current USA Nova SunDial T5 24" 4x24W would be overkill for a 60-P?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

4 X 24w T5HO is a LOT of light. Try the Nova extreme 2X24w T5HO, good light for the price. Or Catalina T5 fixtures are pretty popular.

2x24w T5HO in a 60P is more than enough light to grow ANY plant you want to try. 
Good luck!


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Indignation said:


> 4 X 24w T5HO is a LOT of light. Try the Nova extreme 2X24w T5HO, good light for the price. Or Catalina T5 fixtures are pretty popular.
> 
> 2x24w T5HO in a 60P is more than enough light to grow ANY plant you want to try.
> Good luck!


Hmm, I asked about this yesterday in IRC, what are the disadvantages of using a 4 light fixture as opposed to x2 if you're using C02?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I use this one on my 60P in the 24" in version, it can take 2x65W PC lights.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13733&pcatid=13733

But honestly I ONLY use one of the lights (65W) except when I want to take photos. It takes 21" 65W PC lamps. I have a 6700k and 10000k ones in there but only use the 6700k one. It's carpeted my hairgrass beautifully.

I got the adjustable, swing-up, mounting legs for it too:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13732&pcatid=13732

Here's a photo of the tank before I did a trim this weekend (mowed the grass!):










and again this was grown ONLY with one of the 65W lamps in use.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I want to stick my hand in your tanks and feel all that soft grass!


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

rich815 said:


> I use this one on my 60P in the 24" in version, it can take 2x65W PC lights.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13733&pcatid=13733
> 
> ...


Wow, I really like that fixture! Have you tried growing glosso with it?


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

Try fishneedit I bought my MH for my 60P from them u can hang it or use the side legs that mounts on the side of the tank.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright, I haven't purchased my light just yet... I've been looking at a Tek Light 24" 4 Light fixture... would it be complete overkill? Is it worth the cost? I'm actually thinking I should get it since I am planning to start other tanks too and maybe downgrade it on my 60-P if its too much? Any thoughts?


----------

